# Lathe Jacobs Collets - $425 (Penryn, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 13, 2019)

Lathe Jacobs Collets
					

Jacobs Spindle Nose Lathe Chucks including (18) Flex Collets. Spindle Connection is D1-6 on Both Chucks, One Chuck is Missing the Closer, but easy to get one if you want, otherwise in Good Working...



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## ddickey (Nov 13, 2019)

D1-6 boo.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 13, 2019)

ddickey said:


> D1-6 boo.



Yeah, if it had a 2-1/4 - 8 or bolt on backing plate, you'd have never seen it.


----------



## talvare (Nov 14, 2019)

MrWhoopee said:


> Yeah, if it had a 2-1/4 - 8 or bolt on backing plate, you'd have never seen it.



Or a D1-5   

Ted


----------



## Janderso (Nov 14, 2019)

I have a D1-6. These things any good?
I've heard mixed reviews.


----------



## ErichKeane (Nov 14, 2019)

Janderso said:


> I have a D1-6. These things any good?
> I've heard mixed reviews.


They are great!  I ended up grabbing an L1 version of it and a set of the collets, and they are an incredibly accurate way to hold material.  I end up using it rarely, but its perfect as a collet chuck.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 14, 2019)

I've been considering an ER40 set-up. I already have the ER set. I would need the chuck and backing plate (D1-6)
I can't remember who it was on this forum but they had some issues with these.
I have seen plenty of guys on Youtube using the Jacobs with high precision.
I just don't know how often I would need it.
Being a hobby guy and all.


----------



## ErichKeane (Nov 14, 2019)

Janderso said:


> I've been considering an ER40 set-up. I already have the ER set. I would need the chuck and backing plate (D1-6)
> I can't remember who it was on this forum but they had some issues with these.
> I have seen plenty of guys on Youtube using the Jacobs with high precision.
> I just don't know how often I would need it.
> Being a hobby guy and all.


I'm also a hobby guy.  Where I use it most is when I have to hold a section that is threaded.  You obviously cannot hold threaded material in a 3/4 jaw without destroying it (or using a soft shim, that hopefully won't slip!), so the collet fixture works great!


----------



## Janderso (Nov 14, 2019)

Erich,
That is a very good point.
How about repeat-ability? You would never remove a part from a 3 jaw until it was finished.
What about the Jacobs?


----------



## ErichKeane (Nov 14, 2019)

Janderso said:


> Erich,
> That is a very good point.
> How about repeat-ability? You would never remove a part from a 3 jaw until it was finished.
> What about the Jacobs?



Mine is dead on, but it depends on the condition of the collets I think.  Mine keeps center to ~3 tenths as far as I can tell.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 14, 2019)

If that was an L00 , I would be on it .


----------



## Janderso (Nov 14, 2019)

Like this?








						Jacobs mod 50 rubber-flex collet chuck & collets, L00 spindle mount & 2-1/4"-8  | eBay
					

Used in good condition Jacobs model 50 rubber-flex collet chuck.  L00 spindle mount.  Includes 10 pc. set 500 series collets.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Janderso (Nov 14, 2019)

Do you have to worry about the rubber getting old and hard?
I would think that would be an issue with this type of design.
I'm talking myself out of it.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 14, 2019)

Janderso said:


> Like this?



Not the right style . 



Janderso said:


> Do you have to worry about the rubber getting old and hard?
> I would think that would be an issue with this type of design.
> I'm talking myself out of it.




I owned them for 35 years without an issue . ( other than always having the wrong spindle adaptors )


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 14, 2019)

Come on Jeff, you know you'll be kicking yourself if you don't.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 14, 2019)

Mr. Whoopee,
You will be happy to learn we have come to terms on this deal.
I pick up the Jacob’s chuck and collets on Saturday.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 14, 2019)

I had 3 of these chucks . A D1-8 , a L0 and a L00 . I sold the D1-8 and the L00 and only have the L0 left . Guess what I need for the Clausing 12" ! L00 of course .  I do have 2+ sets of collets along with the plugs though .

You'll like those chucks Jeff


----------



## Choiliefan (Nov 15, 2019)

The one shown above with the bakelite type plastic rim (500-series) uses a smaller collet than the first (900-series) with the all-metal grip.
Max collet on the 500-series is 1.06" 27mm.   Here's the manual: http://www.wewilliams.net/docs/The Operation and Care of the Jacobs Model 50 Collet Chuck.pdf


----------



## Janderso (Nov 15, 2019)

Thank you Mr Choiliefan.
Dave, that's always the way brother. Once we get rid of something, we need it.


----------

